# Anyone using Native Instruments Form?



## synthpunk (Feb 6, 2017)

Was thinking about grabbing it soon rather than waiting for the next Komplete. Was wondering if anyone's using it, getting interesting sound design results?


----------



## Jaap (Mar 16, 2017)

I only have it since a few days and digging through it now, but I can say it is amazing. You can create very nice and unique stuff in a relative short time. I find it easy and intuitive to use and I have totally no regrets so far.
I am not a big synth guru and using this mainly now (together with Serum) for a working project where I need to focus on creating more unique and modern sound design stuff, but for this it is wonderful  Maybe you picked it up already in the meantime and just saw this thread.


----------



## Svyato (Mar 16, 2017)

I got it and used it for sound designing (creations of magical FX) and it helped me a lot. Not very hard to learn ; a lot of possibilities.


----------



## synthpunk (Mar 16, 2017)

Cheers, will pick it up next week.

Here is another one you guys might like. https://shop.timexile.com/products/sloo

All these grain tools (Granulate) are fantastic, if you have Omni 2 check out Pendles new granular Soundset as well.


----------



## ghobii (Mar 16, 2017)

So how versatile is SLOO? It seems like one of those instruments that does some cool tricks, but then you find that most of the sounds are pretty similar. But I'm into weird glitchy stuff, so I'm very interested in what I've seen.

Also, Hi! First post from me after lurking for about a year.


----------



## EvilDragon (Mar 17, 2017)

ghobii said:


> but then you find that most of the sounds are pretty similar.



This is what I found to be the case with ALL Tim Exile ensembles. It's just a particular sound aesthetic you can't run away from.


----------



## synthpunk (Mar 18, 2017)

Freedom Inhibits Creativity - Brian Eno



EvilDragon said:


> This is what I found to be the case with ALL Tim Exile ensembles. It's just a particular sound aesthetic you can't run away from.


----------



## sostenuto (Mar 18, 2017)

synthpunk said:


> Cheers, will pick it up next week.
> 
> Here is another one you guys might like. https://shop.timexile.com/products/sloo
> 
> All these grain tools (Granulate) are fantastic, if you have Omni 2 check out Pendles new granular Soundset as well.



My bad, but can't find 'Pendles granular Soundset' ... so far. Do you have a Link ?? 

(EDIT) *Sorry* ... if you're talking _Pendle Poucher _ Sound Dust_ .... then I found them. (EDIT)

THX !


----------



## heisenberg (Mar 18, 2017)

Pendle Poucher — Sound Dust. http://dulcitone1884.virb.com/kontakt-instruments (Here's the URL) to his Kontakt & Omnisphere libraries. Fabulous stuff.


----------



## sostenuto (Mar 18, 2017)

heisenberg said:


> Pendle Poucher — Sound Dust. http://dulcitone1884.virb.com/kontakt-instruments (Here's the URL) to his Kontakt & Omnisphere libraries. Fabulous stuff.


Lotsa good stuff_ Kontakt too! 

THX


----------



## mouse (Mar 18, 2017)

heisenberg said:


> Pendle Poucher — Sound Dust. http://dulcitone1884.virb.com/kontakt-instruments (Here's the URL) to his Kontakt & Omnisphere libraries. Fabulous stuff.



Which one is the granular one?


----------



## synthpunk (Mar 18, 2017)

UNTOPIA for OMNI2
http://dulcitone1884.virb.com/untopia



mouse said:


> Which one is the granular one?


----------



## heisenberg (Mar 18, 2017)

mouse said:


> Which one is the granular one?


Flutter Dust is probably the most overtly grain based synth but there are more. Watch the demos. Instructive and funny in a Pendle kinda way.


----------



## pinki (Mar 18, 2017)

I have to say I was rather disappointed in FORM, or it just didn't gel with me.


----------



## woodsdenis (Mar 22, 2017)

I love Form and the new update makes it even better.


----------



## synthpunk (Mar 23, 2017)

Yep, there is a new Form 1.1 update in service center with new features, workflow, and 200 presets.
http://www.synthanatomy.com/2017/03/native-instruments-released-form.html?m=1

There is also a free demo version now.
https://www.native-instruments.com/en/products/komplete/synths/form/demo-version/?uuh=d7984df8cd402a6de4419311b32f75e5&utm_source=newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Form+not+users+update+subject+line+1+c=form+b=KOMPLETE+t=Update_PD


----------

